# LDS for food? Anyone shopped this site?



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I am stocking up, snagged a dozen or so 5g pails, with Mylar, and have been researching stuff. My buddy suggested the LDS (latter day saints) store online, which has tons of prepackaged food staples we are looking for. My buddy is convinced the prices are hard to beat, but I’m not convinced. For convenience sake, I’m sure a bunch of #10 cans filled with stuff is great, but I’m also happy to save a buck by buying in bulk and using Mylar to package it myself. Problem is that some of the staples are hard to come by locally. So I think I’ll give the LDS a try. Anyone have any thought on LDS?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have bought from them for decades as a supplement to my own preps.

They too have inventory problems.

They are quick to ship what is in stock, shipping is cheap! 

I give them a ***** rating!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I use them. Good prices and fast shipping when items are in stock. Plus, no messing around repackaging and sealing stuff. But they do have lots of inventory problems.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> ........ But they do have lots of inventory problems.


They all are. Augason Farms has about 6 items in stock, and it's been like that for months.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

They were good for a long time. I used to buy from them, but not in a while. I tried ordering some items right after the covid monster hit, but three months later I still hadn't received my order, so I canceled the order. Another thing, it will arrive in boxes labeled "food storage", not sure if that matters, but thought I'd mention it as many of us like to keep our preps under wraps, so to speak.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Trihonda said:


> I am stocking up, snagged a dozen or so 5g pails, with Mylar, and have been researching stuff. My buddy suggested the LDS (latter day saints) store online, which has tons of prepackaged food staples we are looking for. My buddy is convinced the prices are hard to beat, but I'm not convinced. For convenience sake, I'm sure a bunch of #10 cans filled with stuff is great, but I'm also happy to save a buck by buying in bulk and using Mylar to package it myself. Problem is that some of the staples are hard to come by locally. So I think I'll give the LDS a try. Anyone have any thought on LDS?


My first wife was LDS (in her case ... a "Jack Mormon"). I was first introduced to prepping (late 1970s) by her parents who raised and canned their own food. They had an underground cellar where they stored their jars. They dated them and rotated them. Great people.

About 10 years ago, I purchased an entire pallet of #10 cans of freeze dried foods (veggies, fruits, powdered dairy, meat, etc.) from a Utah company. I can't say for sure that they were LDS but I suspect that they were (being in Utah and all). I still have a good amount of those cans in storage although I gave some to various individuals for various reasons.

Anyway, I don't think you can go wrong buying from the LDS folks. Prepping is a way of life for most of them.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

We placed an order from LDS. Snagged about $800 in goods between my buddy and I. He’s divorced so no one sees his packages, but the mailman.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

is a picture worth a 1000 words still?
Here is SOME of the LDS stuff I have.. I think they are the best or one of the best place to buy LONG term items


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The LDS store has great prices but the selection is limited. I too buy from them. Later on I found out that they also have stores you can visit and buy from. Most locations now are shutdown though due to the plandemic. I'm told a couple across the country are open but they are few and far between. Our local one is still closed.

The LDS store is facing the same problems that the other stores are experiencing. The plandemic has caused more than the usual people to order added to the shutdown of many plants for supply items. The shutdowns and labor social distancing are causing problems across the board for a multitude of products.


----------

